# whats your favorite way to get wood out of the woods??? post pics



## climber96 (Dec 11, 2010)

so whats your favorite way to pull logs from the woods? ill post pics of my 3 wheel horses soon, just interested to see what you guys have


----------



## HeX0rz (Dec 11, 2010)

I did a little "logging" today for some cedar. Did not remember to take pics. But, my favorite way to get the wood out is the easiest way!

This time, it was on a hillside above the road and hooked up my tow strap and hooked a chain onto that and choked the logs and pulled out onto the road to buck 'em. Then I will either split them or load them into the truck as the wife backs up with me as I load so I do not have to go back and forth.

Snatchblocks are your friend as well!


----------



## kstill361 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oliver 1650


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd love to put a skidding winch on the back of the tractor, but for now I skid logs out using chains or rope and snatch block. If I can get the tractor near the wood (sometimes it's too hilly), then I buck the logs where they are and throw them in the 6' FEL or load a pickup truck or tow a trailer. 

Here's the JD4600:







I've been too busy to try it, but I did get a skidding cone a couple months ago:


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 11, 2010)

The telephone.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Dec 12, 2010)

My preference would be with Treepointer's JD 4600...sweet machine! Lately it has been with my Jeep Cherokee. This thing will go just about anywhere, has a tight turning radius for the woods, and surprisingly holds close to a face cord with the seats down and the logs cut to 5' or so....


----------



## lfnh (Dec 12, 2010)

kstill361 said:


> Oliver 1650



Yup. A real tractor. American Iron.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 12, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> The telephone.



Ha Ha Ha Ha, LMAO. A classic quote!!!!


----------



## billdiesel (Dec 12, 2010)

*Here's mine*

Works really well for the terrain I have.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's mine. My favorite method is identical to wdchuck's, but this is normally what is used.

Pros:
- Gets awesome gas mileage.
- Goes where the big rigs can't.
- Easy Maintenance
- When someone asks for a 'load on credit' you can give them one.
- Gives you a free workout

Cons:
- High COG, prone to roll-over.
- Not too good in rocky terrain
- Amphib capability limited
- Load capacity limited on uphill runs
- Gives you a free workout






Got 45 loads of red oak ( about 2 cords ) out with this awesome machine yesterday. They were about 100+/- yds in, uphill.


----------



## polardoo (Dec 12, 2010)

Especially with Dog and Son. makes work a little more fun


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 12, 2010)

Moving Silver Maple with log arch, quad to road, slow three mile trip with van. Time to start looking for a truck.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 12, 2010)

94 Toyota 4x4 pickup. umpkin2:


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 12, 2010)

branchbuzzer said:


> Here's mine. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use the same!

7


----------



## reaperman (Dec 12, 2010)

polardoo said:


> Especially with Dog and Son. makes work a little more fun



It looks like you have the privilege of cutting wood in some beautiful country.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like it also depends on what part of the country your in. Cut most of my wood with permits from the national forests, a lot of it is fairly steep/hilly and remote country. We usually try to pull the logs back to the road using a winch or cables with a snatchblock. Also try to fill up the F250 with racks and an 8x14 trailer. Figure since it can be a 30-40 mile trip one way back into the woods on old dirt roads we might as well get full loads.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine is going to be the same as my moose/bear hunting rig and all around cabin supply rig. Should be here next month!






And this in the winter!


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 12, 2010)

Here are my top five ways I usually do it:

Horses





River





Plume





Kids





Elephant


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 12, 2010)

4 gum trees taken down yesterday that will hopefully get split one evening this week.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 12, 2010)

DANG. Sorry the pictures is so big, I havent figured that part out yet.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, thats a h$ll of a splitter!


----------



## iCreek (Dec 12, 2010)

Have many ways, but the first one is one of my favs.


----------



## SkyP (Dec 12, 2010)

I prefer to use my Kubota BX24-





But if it is too steep I use my ATV-





I also built this, fully adjustable, the lift point pulleys can be slid anywhere on the main tube and the axle assembly can also be moved anywhere for balance-


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 12, 2010)

SkyP said:


> I prefer to use my Kubota BX24-



That Kubota is sweet! One of these days I am going to try and pick up one of those for chores around here. I have lots of projects for something like that!


----------



## SkyP (Dec 12, 2010)

I love that little tractor- it has been the biggest labor saver ever and I let it do most of the heavy lifting, as a survivor of 4 hernia repairs thats a very good thing!
Besides its immense usefullness it is just plain fun:biggrinbounce2:
My wife once said she thought I was coming up with projects just to use the tractor.
Well DUH!

I end up hauling it back and forth to my land, so its the perfect size right now for me, it fits inside my enclosed trailer with an ATV and my motorcycle. Never understimate the little BX24, what a workhorse.


----------



## Kensterfly (Dec 12, 2010)

I found this great little wagon a few days ago. I bought from an old gent who had built it himself using pressure treated lumber and a lawn tractor chassis. Solid as can be. The front tires were shot so I bought a couple of cheap ones on line and had them mounted at a local shop. It's perfect to pull with our lawn tractor, or if needed, I can pull it with my 8N. It should easily fit down the trails in the woods as it is no wider than the little tractor pulling it. I can load my saws and gear and head out to the woods and use it to bring the wood back to my work area. It measures 50 inches long, 29 inches wide, 22 inches to the top of the rails and the bed is six inches deep. 
I figure I could add a stake bed to have taller walls to haul more if I need to. 
I sold my Bride on it by telling her it would a lot of fun to pull our granddaughters around the property and through the woods in the wagon. 
Here are a couple of pics with the first load of wood brought up to the front porch.

<a href="http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p266/Kensterfly/?action=view&current=wagon1-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p266/Kensterfly/wagon1-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p266/Kensterfly/?action=view&current=wagon2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p266/Kensterfly/wagon2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## CCrider (Dec 12, 2010)

My trusty old JD Dozer


----------



## timber_horse (Dec 12, 2010)

My ATV


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 12, 2010)

SkyP said:


> I prefer to use my Kubota BX24-



Poplar????!!!!! Horrors!!!! :jawdrop:




Watch out for the AS Hardwood Police, that's a $50 fine.


----------



## swyman (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## DocDryden (Dec 12, 2010)

I could use something a little bigger, faster, stronger,


----------



## SkyP (Dec 12, 2010)

branchbuzzer said:


> Poplar????!!!!! Horrors!!!! :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup but it had to come down... got lots of it, the place where I cut it was on my NC land, gotta pay $20 a ton to dump it, or let it rot, or haul it home and turn it into heat.

You might note the ATV trailer wood was hickory so am I absolved?


----------



## woodbutcherNYS (Dec 12, 2010)

This is the way I do it. I don't load anything that is too big for me to burn. I try to cut down on the number of times I touch the logs. The mess stays in the woods.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 12, 2010)

This is my setup, it works really well for my needs


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 12, 2010)

SkyP said:


> Yup but it had to come down... got lots of it, the place where I cut it was on my NC land, gotta pay $20 a ton to dump it, or let it rot, or haul it home and turn it into heat.
> 
> You might note the ATV trailer wood was hickory so am I absolved?



I only burn poplar when it's above zero inside.


----------



## Vangellis (Dec 12, 2010)

Simplicity's











Kevin


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 13, 2010)

Kensterfly said:


> I found this great little wagon a few days ago. I bought from an old gent who had built it himself using pressure treated lumber and a lawn tractor chassis. Solid as can be....
> *I figure I could add a stake bed to have taller walls to haul more if I need to.*
> I sold my Bride on it by telling her it would a lot of fun to pull our granddaughters around the property and through the woods in the wagon.
> Here are a couple of pics with the first load of wood brought up to the front porch.



I don't think the tranny of your lawnmower will hold up long if you ad more weight!




CCrider said:


> My trusty old JD Dozer



I never could get the feeling out of my head that we are being watched in the woods! 
Nice little bulldozer you have there!

7


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 13, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


> This is my setup, it works really well for my needs



I was wondering when you were gonna post in this thread. I followed your "New tractor and winch thread" and really enjoyed it. 

How is the equipment working for you? I think you had recently done a follow up. But that was a little while ago. Are you cutting firewood this year or do have enough to sell already? 

By the way, it was your pics that finally sold me on the winch. Especially the one where it snapped the 22" diameter pine in half. Those were some huge logs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## John R (Dec 13, 2010)

My favorite way to get wood out of the woods is with a helicopter, but unfortunately I don't have one, so I use my tractor. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

What? No snow machines? Real good for a day like today.

Posted many times (a tired old "saw" that really needs sharpened ) but always worth a view. The log sled moving is @ 4:00 in the vid. I tried trimming it down but my converter is balking at the file.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zBjlSJf4274?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zBjlSJf4274?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Blazin (Dec 13, 2010)

A JD of course!


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Dec 13, 2010)

gink595 said:


>



Awesome horse power! I would pay $$ just to be there and watch them work! 

Shari


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Back in the bronze age we used a wheelbarrow. And we were very grateful to have that available to.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

savageactor7 said:


> Back in the bronze age we used a wheelbarrow. And we were very grateful to have that available to.



I wondered what age I was living in. Good to know.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Mechanic (Dec 13, 2010)

*Only one way!!*

View attachment 161844


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 13, 2010)

Mechanic said:


> View attachment 161844



Is that a 750?


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 13, 2010)

An 850 with a 75 loader. Love that little machine. First 4X4 tractor I ever owned, and I'm still looking for the pole it can't climb!!


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, nice tractors. My neighbor has a 650 that is used for mowing.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 13, 2010)

There somegreat ways in those pics...I'm gonna be real boring...I also just make the call.


----------



## pook (Dec 13, 2010)

i can only dream of a catapult & or a missile launcher


----------



## jags (Dec 13, 2010)

A baby skidder?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 13, 2010)

jags said:


>



fc150?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 13, 2010)

kstill361 said:


> Oliver 1650



10-4, had two of them and sold the last one when I moved 12 years ago. It was a diesel with Over/Under and a Swartz loader. The other one was gas with the Hydraul shift and an Oliver loader. Still have a 440, Super 55, 551 forklift and 2 OC-46 loaders, one gas and a diesel with a 4/1 bucket.


----------



## Agent319 (Dec 13, 2010)

I put a 9500lb winch with a 200' kevlar winch rope on the front of my truck and I winch them out. You shouldn't need a photo for that.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 13, 2010)

Since I drive 100 miles each way to my woods, and I can't leave anything out there without the risk of being stolen or destroyed, I have to keep it simple.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 13, 2010)

LumberjkChamp said:


> I was wondering when you were gonna post in this thread. I followed your "New tractor and winch thread" and really enjoyed it.
> 
> How is the equipment working for you? I think you had recently done a follow up. But that was a little while ago. Are you cutting firewood this year or do have enough to sell already?
> 
> By the way, it was your pics that finally sold me on the winch. Especially the one where it snapped the 22" diameter pine in half. Those were some huge logs. Thanks for posting.



Thanks LumberjkChamp, I'm glad you enjoyed the thread. The tractor and winch have exceeded my expectations, and have got alot of use even through the summer. I am really impressed with what this setup will do. I plan on cutting firewood again this winter starting after Christmas. So far the firewood sales have been good. I have not advertised as much as I could have, but around here word of mouth travels fast. I expect all the wood I cut last year will be gone before spring.

Did you purchase a winch?


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Dec 13, 2010)

This one is for you slayer






And this is what I use to get the wood out


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 13, 2010)

HD-tech-NH said:


> This one is for you slayer



MMMMMMmmmmmmmmm turkey:love1:


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 13, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Thanks LumberjkChamp, I'm glad you enjoyed the thread. The tractor and winch have exceeded my expectations, and have got alot of use even through the summer. I am really impressed what this setup will do. I plan on cutting firewood again this winter starting after Christmas. So far the firewood sales have been good. I have not advertised as much as I could have, but around here word of mouth travels fast. I expect all the wood I cut last year will be gone before spring.
> 
> Did you purchase a winch?



AHHH!......You called me on it. I have not YET purchased a winch. I am so damn close though. Its the only way to go. Especially if one already owns a tractor.

Glad to hear firewood sales are good. And it is even better if you don't have to advertise. Its also good to know the tractor is running good.

Thanks for the reply. Have a productive and safe wood cutting season. 

Tried to rep ya but I guess I gotta spread some around.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice outfit Turkeyslayer. That would be real nice on the back. I think I know what they mean now when they say "Tractor envy"


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

Get the wood in the truck boy


http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:...&h=94&w=99&usg=__YbezTDIcQEYsQCw1E3htdbwGGhY=


----------



## jags (Dec 14, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> fc150?



Good eye - 1959.


----------



## Islander (Dec 14, 2010)

*DR Powerwagon*

I don't have any pictures (should by now...I've had it over 2 years), but I use a DR Powerwagon for my wood hauling.

http://www.drpower.com/power-wagon_gallery.aspx?fromprwmsh

Works great for navigating in thick woods. What's really nice is I can usually drive right up to the tree I've cut, so loading rounds is just a simple lift. No more dragging, rolling, throwing, or otherwise manhandling my wood supply. For rounds over 18" or so, I bring my Fiskars Super Splitter along and split them a few times before loading.

I also use it throughout the winter to bring in firewood for the stove. I have 2 sets of 1x6's that I position vertically so I can stack wood well above the sides of the wagon. Can fit about a 1/2 face cord per trip, and that lasts about a week unless its real cold.

Still some work involved, but I can put up 3-4 cords/year without too much pain and suffering, and that covers about 80% of my heat bill. 

Also I only have about 6 acres for a wood lot, so I being small and nimble helps me keep it in good shape and not need to cut anything wider than a 3' foot path.

Built by DR right here in Vermont.


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like a neat little machine. Maybe I should buy my wife one for Christmas, and then borrow it from her!!


----------



## doobie57z (Dec 14, 2010)

*OOOOHH, a winch!!*

I thought he said a wench!


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Dec 14, 2010)

doobie57z said:


> I thought he said a wench!



Can you imagine what it would cost to maintain a whole stable of these?


----------



## chucker (Dec 14, 2010)

?? sometimes the price of maintaince out ways the price of a good work machine and its ability?? just the thought is enough!! lol


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 14, 2010)

HD-tech-NH said:


> Can you imagine what it would cost to maintain a whole stable of these?



No thanks! I will pay the $10,000 for a new 6x6!


----------



## SAW (Dec 19, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


>



Nice Skidder


----------

